# يمكنك تعلم الفورمات مع سلسلة المنسق المثالي خلال 10 دقائق فقط



## أبو شووق (17 سبتمبر 2012)

احفظ خصوصيتك وتعلم الفورمات وفرمت جهازك بنفسك مع سلسلة المنسق المثالي








‫شرح فورمات‬&lrm; - YouTube

لمزيد من التفاصيل يمكن متابعتنا على الفيس بوك على الرابط التالي

â€«طھط¹ظ„ظ… ظپظˆط±ظ…ط§طھ windows | Facebookâ€¬

أو على الإيميل التالي 
[email protected] 

سلسلة المنسق المثالي لتعليم الفورمات

سلسلة المنسق المثالي لتعلم الفورمات​


----------



## أبو شووق (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: يمكنك تعلم الفورمات مع سلسلة المنسق المثالي خلال 10 دقائق فقط*

اللهم ارزقني حبك وحب من يحبك وحب عمل يقربني الى حبك .


----------



## فتى الأدغال (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: يمكنك تعلم الفورمات مع سلسلة المنسق المثالي خلال 10 دقائق فقط*

بالتوفيق لك يالغلا ،،،


----------



## أبو شووق (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: يمكنك تعلم الفورمات مع سلسلة المنسق المثالي خلال 10 دقائق فقط*



فتى الأدغال قال:


> بالتوفيق لك يالغلا ،،،



وياك يالغالي 


بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم


----------



## أبو شووق (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: يمكنك تعلم الفورمات مع سلسلة المنسق المثالي خلال 10 دقائق فقط*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحول عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك.


----------



## أبو شووق (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: يمكنك تعلم الفورمات مع سلسلة المنسق المثالي خلال 10 دقائق فقط*

"صندوق بالبيت تضع فيه تبرعات للفقراء أفضل من ألف درس لتعليم أولادك الجود".


----------



## أبو شووق (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: يمكنك تعلم الفورمات مع سلسلة المنسق المثالي خلال 10 دقائق فقط*

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: «اجعلوا في بيوتكم من صلاتكم، ولا تتخذوها قبوراً» [رواه البخاري].


----------



## أبو شووق (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: يمكنك تعلم الفورمات مع سلسلة المنسق المثالي خلال 10 دقائق فقط*

الحمد لله والشكر


----------



## أبو شووق (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: يمكنك تعلم الفورمات مع سلسلة المنسق المثالي خلال 10 دقائق فقط*

ربي اغفر لي وارحمني


----------



## أبو شووق (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: يمكنك تعلم الفورمات مع سلسلة المنسق المثالي خلال 10 دقائق فقط*

اللهم صل ِ وسلم على محمد


----------



## أبو شووق (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: يمكنك تعلم الفورمات مع سلسلة المنسق المثالي خلال 10 دقائق فقط*

يارب عفوك وغفرانك


----------



## أبو شووق (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: يمكنك تعلم الفورمات مع سلسلة المنسق المثالي خلال 10 دقائق فقط*

اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك , واغنني بفضلك عمن سواك


----------

